# Live vocal pitch shifting?



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm looking for something my band can use for pitch shifting vocals, We have a section in one of our songs where there are clean vocals shifted down an octave. Are there any relatively cheap units that can do this? 

I'm aware of multiple guitar pedals, But I need something that will accept cannon plugs (XLR) in and out.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 23, 2013)

our vocalist uses a tc helicon voicelive play for some harmonies that we can't manage its pretty good. Not 100% sure it will do what you want tho but might be worth a look.


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

We just want it to be preferably footswitch activated and able to do a 100% wet -1 octave mix. I'll have a look


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like the digitech vocal 300 will be perfect for us. Has delays, distortions etc as well as the whammy built in, and a pedal for blends or controlling effect parameters.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Apr 27, 2013)

TC-Helicon | VoiceTone D1 - Doubling & Detune

cheap, and does exactly what you want.


----------



## theo (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

